# Stuck in a Windows Error Recovery Loop



## athack88 (Nov 23, 2011)

It seems that my wife's laptop is stuck in a loop to where no matter the option i choose, Windows Error Recovery loops back to giving me <Launch Startup Repair (recommended)> or <Start Windows Normally>.

If i go into Launch Startup Repair...it cycles back within seconds to the exact same page. If I go into Start Windows Normally, it seems to try to load up with the Windows icon showing and Dell showing, then cycles back after about 1 minute.

I've tried booting into Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Networking, and Safe Mode with Command Prompt to no avail. Seems to cycle back in the end to the Windows Error Recovery again.

It's a Dell Inspiron m5010 with Windows 7 and I have no Windows 7 Recovery/Restore Disc.

I've tried the option of hitting F8 til Recover Your Computer as well...but it also just cycles back to the Recovery screen with no option to hit NEXT and Language settings..

Any suggestions to what I can do? I have no idea what my wife did to her computer. 

Thanks in Advance!
-Andrew


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Use your program CD or boot disc to get to Command Prompt and run chkdsk /p


----------



## athack88 (Nov 23, 2011)

As stated above, I have no recovery cd or boot disk.  

Any other suggestions? Am I gonna have to lay the smack-down on the wife?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Try this. Turn on the computer, when the Dell Logo appears repeatedly press the F8 key until you see the Advanced Boot Options menu. From the Advanced Boot Options highlight Repair Your Computer with the arrow keys and press ENTER. Click Next and login to your administrator account on the computer. The administrator account is the account created the first time the computer was turned on. Click Dell Factory Image Recovery


----------



## athack88 (Nov 23, 2011)

When i select Repair your Computer, it just cycles back to the first screen of Windows Error Recovery with no option to hit <NEXT> and select Language settings.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If a friend has a Windows 7 disc with key # you can use it to do repairs. If not, I believe the Microsoft Development site has a downloadable boot disc which you can access from another computer and burn. Don't go to 3rd party sites as the download could be harmful.


----------

